# Mom sprayed Lysol?



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

While I was outside feeding the other animals we have, my mother sprayed the entire house down (including the room my hedgie occupies) with a Lysol spray. I'm not sure what can happen, but what should I do to ensure no harm comes to my Bentley? I replaced her water and food as I was afraid maybe the Lysol settled into it, but should I be concernd about respiratory problems?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

If unavoidable, covering your whole cage with cloth or some thin blankets before spraying would be okay. If you don't smell anything harsh anymore you could remove the covers.

Hedgies have small lungs and could get overwhelmed or dizzy easily and could prove harmful if they smell something like air fresheners, neutralizers or insecticides.

I normally use an odorless Bayer insect spray and some mild-scented air freshener (non-floral or fruity scent) in my pet rooms with no problems with either my hedgies or my tarantulas for years. I don't spray anything directly at them, usually pointed upwards plus the rooms are usually open and well-ventilated as well. Using a fan for a few minutes to spread the scent away from your hedgies also works.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Probably nothing you can do now, as I'm guessing it's too cold to really air out the room or anything. A fan like Flicker suggested might help a bit, pointed away from his cage & making sure the draft doesn't double back to his cage. Definitely let your mom know that you can't have anything sprayed in your room again, especially something with a lot of chemicals like Lysol.


----------

